# Women Pianists of the 20th Century



## Nevohteeb

I do hope, someone can identify this woman pianist, for me. Her name was Ruth. She lived sometime between 1930's to 50's. Her life, wasn't the best. Her father was her teacher, and was a control freak, and martinet. She finally ran away, and married someone. Her father destroyed all her awards, and medals she won. That is all I can remember of her history. She was an American. Anyone remember her?


----------



## joen_cph

Probably Ruth Slenczynska, 
http://www.allmusic.com/artist/ruth-slenczynska-mn0001912514
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruth_Slenczynska


----------



## Nevohteeb

Joen _CPH. Yes. Thank you ever so much, for the information. I remember reading about her, some time ago, but forgot her last name. Deeply appreciate the help.


----------



## moody

joen_cph said:


> Probably Ruth Slenczynska,
> http://www.allmusic.com/artist/ruth-slenczynska-mn0001912514
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruth_Slenczynska


I've got some recordings of hers .very good.


----------

